# Why?



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Bridget lives in Atlanta.

Me: So what you doing this weekend Bridget?

Bridget: Taking Sam to the doctors.

Me: Oh, is the little guy ok?

B: Oh yeah he's fine, we're just taking him to be circumcised...

Me: I thought you were Baptist, not Jewish...

B: We are.

Me: Then why...?

B: Health reasons.

Me: Health reasons?

B: Yeah. It's a lot cleaner for a man to be circumcised...!

Me: What?

She said the majority of blokes in the US get circumcised for this very reason... I just don't understand why anyone would subject a child to mutilation :? especially when the reason is for something that clearly might only effect a small proporton of the US male population... unless that is the average US male has a problem with washing himself properly :roll:

Poor kid! :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Or maybe its because the average American male can't see his knob to clean it due to the size of their derby's :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Or maybe its because the average American male can't see his knob to clean it due to the size of their derby's :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Atleast it's not for religious belief :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

too painful to think about.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> too painful to think about.


You big baby :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Washing myself is one of life's pleasures...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Washing myself is one of life's pleasures...


Ooooooh!! Far too much information  :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> Washing myself is one of life's pleasures...


[smiley=stop.gif] :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > too painful to think about.
> ...


funny that im not often told im BIG! :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

roughly 80 percent of American males are circumcised, America is also the most war-mongering nation in the 'civilised' world - any conection I wonder?.....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> roughly 80 percent of American males are circumcised, America is also the most war-mongering nation in the 'civilised' world - any conection I wonder?.....


Men with foreskins aren't as hard ........................pardon the pun :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> America is also the most war-mongering nation in the 'civilised' world - any conection I wonder?.....


I thought Germany held the course record for starting the most destructive wars in history


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Britain must be close to the top..surely. ww1, ww2, boer war, Kenya, Malaya, Fauklands, gulf1, gulf2, Bosnia, Kosovo, Egypt. To name a few in the last hundred years.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I must say Jamie you arer becoming very political!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Britain must be close to the top..surely. ww1, ww2, boer war, Kenya, Malaya, Fauklands, gulf1, gulf2, Bosnia, Kosovo, Egypt. To name a few in the last hundred years.


We may have taken part in them, but WW1 and 2 was at the invitation of another nation, Gulf 1 and 2 - first one via UN, 2nd one to complete what wasnâ€™t done and should have in the first, Bosnia and Kosovo was to prevent religious murder/genocide and Falklands was an invasion by a foreign power. Not sure whay you point is. :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Britain must be close to the top..surely. ww1, ww2, boer war, Kenya, Malaya, Fauklands, gulf1, gulf2, Bosnia, Kosovo, Egypt. To name a few in the last hundred years.
> ...


There isnt any point. We may not start them but we get involved with them. If we wasnt a warring nation we would just sit by like the Swiss do and stay neutral.


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> There isnt any point. We may not start them but we get involved with them. If we wasnt a warring nation we would just sit by like the Swiss do and stay neutral.


They may sit by quietly but they certainly are not burying their heads in the sand when it comes to being prepared.

http://europeforvisitors.com/switzaustria/articles/swiss_army.htm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Seems to have gone off topic somewhat.

Circumcision to war in 10 easy posts. :roll:

FWIW, I already know that about the Septics, but it doesn't take much to give it a little wash now does it?

OR a big wash.

"Honest officer, I didn't mean to do it. I was just cleaning it and it went off in my hands"


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Kell said:


> Seems to have gone off topic somewhat.
> 
> Circumcision to war in 10 easy posts. :roll:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe he wasn't a complete dick, ok I'll get me coat :roll:


----------

